# Info on Starline Please



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all
We are just about to upgrade from a B694G to a 1998 Starline B680.
Can anyone please tell me which Merc this is based on?
Where can I get Merc info?
Anyone got one and has any info that may help
Thankyou in advance
James


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hymer Starline 680*

Hi James,

Starline 680 is based on the Sprinter 416 chassis. Depending on the year, this will have either the 412 chassis (2.9 Turbodiesel), or the 416 chassis (2.7 Common Rail TDI).

This Hymer has a more highly rated twin rear wheel chassis with a large payload - about 1100kg if my memory serves me rightly. The twin rear wheels also mean that it doesn't roll as much as the average Spinter on roundabouts. We have a Starline 640, which we bought before we had seen the 680. (Wish I'd waited, but ours does go exceedingly well)

Merc Info can be soured from Mercedes agents (expensive), Peter Russek Manuals, or more frequently from this website on the basis "You ask, and someone will know the answer!"

What do you need to know ?

Smick


----------

